# Alta lodging



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

My husband and I are planning on skiing Alta in February 2014. I am looking for money saving advice on staying in the canyon, preferably in a room my hubby and I can share.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Snow pine is the shit. Ain't cheap though. Does include Breakfast and Dinner.


----------

